# Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?



## TXLRudi (26. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätt da gern ein Problem ;-)

Beim Ausschachten meines Moorbeetes bin ich heute auf eine kleine, ca. 2cm große Kröte gestoßen. Denke, es handelt sich um eine __ Erdkröte.

Soweit so gut, hab damit schon gerechnet, kennt man ja.

Aber:

*NICHT IN 60 CM TIEFE*

Haltet Ihr das für möglich, dass sich eine Kröte tatsächlich soooo tief einbuddeln kann bzw. buddeln sich __ Kröten überhaupt so tief ein?!

Wir haben hier Kiesboden mit Mutterbodenschicht, beinahe steinfrei, aber doch relativ fest (Kies halt).

Grundsätzlich kann ich mir die Frage eigentlich auch selbst beantworten, ich denke, dass die Kröte sich in einer Nacht dort eingegraben hat, habe das Beet ja nicht an einem Tag geschachtet.

Auf der anderen Seite befand sie sich in einer sehr kompakten, unberührten Kiesschicht, Spuren an der Oberfläche waren keine zu sehen und Kröten habe ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr bei mir im Garten gesehen, weder tags noch nachts. Eventuell ist sie ins Loch gefallen und hat sich gedacht: Nöö, ich buddel mich erstmal ein, mal sehen was passiert ;-)

Mit 2cm ist es ja noch eine recht kleine Kröte und ich hoffe nicht, dass die sich doch so tief einbuddeln, um den Winter zu überstehen. Dann hätte die kleine Kröte ein Problem - auch wenn sie hoffentlich noch Zeit hat.

Also: Kann das möglich sein, so tief? Ich glaubs eigentlich nicht.

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## TXLRudi (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?*

Hallo nochmal,

anbei noch ein Bild von dem Tierchen.

Es handelt sich mit 99,9 % Wahrscheinlichkeit um eine __ Knoblauchkröte, keine __ Erdkröte.

Finde ich super, denn eine Knoblauchkröte habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Süßes Tierchen 

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi

PS: Glaub wirklich nicht, dass die schon vor Baubeginn da drin war!


----------



## MikeCharly (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?*

Tut mir Leid daß ich Dir nicht helfen kann, aber von __ Kröten habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?*

Hallo Rudi

Ich habe zwar auch keine Ahnung von __ Kröten aber ich könnte mir vorstellen wie sie in diese Tiefe kam.

Entweder war es so wie du schon vermutest, dass sie ins Loch gefallen ist und hat sich dann vergraben.
Oder aber sie ist in einen verlassenen Maulwurf Tunnel oder in ein Mauseloch gekrochen und hat sich dort verschanzt. 
Möglich ist alles.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?*

Hi Daniel,

die Knoblauchkröten sind Meister im sich schnell und tief einbuddeln die brauchen keine Mauselöcher wie Erdkröten oder Grasfrösche

MfG Frank


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?*

Die Kröte ist einfach da... egal wie tief...Hauptsache da...sprich mit ihr...die findet das toll!   Meine __ Erdkröte war neulich nur ein Bruchteil von Deiner- noch nichtmals Daumennagelgröße und hat mich völlig entrüstet angeschaut, als ich ihr Nest "entfernen" wollte. Dabei wollte ich einfach nur ein bißchen "aufräumen".  Hab ich dann ja auch nicht gemacht und alles wieder so hingestapelt, wie es vorher war. Ich hoffe, sie lebt jetzt ungestört und friedlich vor sich hin...


----------



## Christine (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?*

Hallo,

bei uns wohnen u.a. zwei Erdkröten, Junge aus diesem Jahr, die sich völlig krötenuntypisch verhalten - sie haben sich als Domizil das Gewächshaus ausgesucht. Bei uns der einzige Ort, der ständig warm und trocken ist. Habe sie schon ein paar mal rausgesetzt. Keine Chance - am nächsten Tag sind sie wieder da!:crazy:


----------



## Gismochen (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?*

Hallöchen,

also bis zu 60cm tiefe ist keine seltenheit bei den Tierchen.
Habe auch schon einige fertig eingerichtete Wohnräume bei so 60 cm bei mir im Garten endeckt da ich hier eine ganze menge von 1cm bis zur größten 12 cm der kleinen __ Kröten von habe 
am niedlichsten ist das Nacht's wenn die auf streifzüge gehen 


mfg
Harry


----------



## mein-garten-online (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erdkröten - wie tief buddeln die sich ein?*

Hallo,
können sogar noch tiefer.
Sieh mal 
Da schreiben sie von 1-1.5 m tiefe .


----------

